# Diabetes, hypertension and CKD - Help!



## Sarahmk (Aug 4, 2016)

The provider I work for code a patient as having type 2 diabetes with diabetic chronic kidney disease as well as HTN.  So the provider is stating the patient has diabetic CKD, but the coding guidelines state that the coder should presume that a patient has hypertensive CKD.  So, my question is, is it correct to code the diabetic CKD and the hypertensive CKD?  I'm conflicted on this one.


----------



## jrclark1987@yahoo.com (Aug 5, 2016)

*Ckd diabetes htn*



Sarahmk said:


> The provider I work for code a patient as having type 2 diabetes with diabetic chronic kidney disease as well as HTN.  So the provider is stating the patient has diabetic CKD, but the coding guidelines state that the coder should presume that a patient has hypertensive CKD.  So, my question is, is it correct to code the diabetic CKD and the hypertensive CKD?  I'm conflicted on this one.



I am confused by this as well. I couldn't get a clear answer. I have been billing the I12.9/I12.0, N18.x, and then the E11.22. I haven't got any denials so far. Hope that helps.


----------



## ChristianaS (Oct 18, 2016)

I have been billing E11.22, I12.9, N18.X in this order. I couldn't find a clear answer for weather E11.22 or I12.9 comes first, but the N18.X has to be coded after both of them.


----------

